

Brazil is one of the biggest sources of malware on the planet - g-garron
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=es&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.americaeconomia.com%2Frevista%2Fcaballo-de-troya

======
redteddy23
Interesting that the language of choice is Delphi. Presumably because it is a
teaching language and easy to pickup quickly.

~~~
rbanffy
Not surprised. It's clear the ones who engage in criminal activity are not the
smartest hackers in any given community.

~~~
JayEnn
I don't get your point Delphi is used by less smart people?

------
feydr
this isn't surprising at all -- latin america boxes are extremely cheap to buy
-- the only ones that are cheaper are asian ones

BUT, the reason people still buy them (the computers) is because if you are
trying to sell something (rather than just DDOS someone) it is easier to
convert someone from say Brazil rather than China through say a dating offer
to match.com from a popup

~~~
feydr
and just to show how prevalent this is:

<http://installsmarket.biz/index.php?lang=en>

there are hundreds of markets like this, it's cheap, it's easy, and I could
name TONS of companies that do NOT CARE that their affiliates use them

~~~
0x12
That's a Russian one, funny enough, they don't do .RU (don't foul your own
nest).

    
    
      # whois installsmarket.biz
    
      [Querying whois.neulevel.biz][whois.neulevel.biz] 
      Domain Name:                                   INSTALLSMARKET.BIZ
      Domain ID:                                   D43691782-BIZ
      Sponsoring Registrar:                        PAKNIC LIMITED
      Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID:                1367 
      Registrar URL (registration services):       whois.paknic.com 
      Domain Status:                               ok      
      Registrant ID:                               PAK11021626729-1 
      Registrant Name:                             Kristina Panferova         
      Registrant Organization:                     NA 
      Registrant Address1:                         ul.Kosinskaya d.16-3 kv.87 
      Registrant City:                             Moscow 
      Registrant State/Province:                   Moscow 
      Registrant Postal Code:                      111538 
      Registrant Country:                          Russian Federation

------
code_duck
This isn't surprising. I've always seen br up there with ru in terms of hacker
comminity activity.

I noticed the two articles are set to be translated from Spanish. I have
another interesting piece of info about Brazil: the language is Portugeuse and
that is what those articles are written in. Note it looks a lot more like
French than Spanish does.

~~~
BoppreH
You are right about the language in Brazil, but the articles are written in
Spanish. Dead giveaways: "los", "más" (with the accent), "uno" and the letter
"ñ".

And I'm not sure it looks more like French than Spanish. As a native
Portuguese speaker with no education on either Spanish or French, I can
understand Spanish much better than French.

~~~
g-garron
I agree with you. I'm a native Spanish speaker, and I can watch TV in
Portuguese, but not in French. Have never studied none of them.

